# Lustige Forelle Belgien



## Anglervamp (8. April 2011)

Hallo Anglerfreunde, ich war Heute in Belgien bei der Lustigen Forelle und kann niemanden empfehlen dort Angeln zu gehen. Nach meinen erkenntnissen die ich dort heute gewann sind die Forellen von einer Krankheit befallen. Sie weißt Weiße Pilz artige Flecken auf und die Fische erwecken auch den eindruck als hätten Sie keine Lust zu beissen oder sogar sich vort zu bewegen. Wenn ich kächern geganegen wäre statt zu Angeln, dann hätte ich eine Super quote gehabt.

Naja ich finde es eben sehr erschreckend, das der Besitzer nichts unternimmt und das erst mal schließt! Was meint ihr dazu, vieleicht ist ja auch der ein oder andere hier der letzte Zeit auch dort war. Leider kenne ich auch nicht die Gesetzes Lage in Belgien, sonst würde ich die Anzeigen, weil ja wohl Manscher seine Forellen mit zu Verzehr nimmt....Kopfschüttel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

Moin,
Die Angelanlage "Lustige Forelle" liegt in Belgien / *Hauset*.

Vor kurzem wurde -ich glaube im Montzen Trööt-  auch über eine Pilzerkrankung der Forellen berichtet. Befallen sollen die Fische in Montzen und bei der Lustigen Forelle sein, weil die wohl den gleichen Fischlieferanten haben.
@Anglervamp: Lass doch mal die Kirche im Dorf! Ich glaube, die Betreiber haben im Moment genug Probleme, denn ich denke nicht, dass die auf Anhieb einen anderen Lieferanten finden. 
Gut, Mohnen ist zwar auch im Umkreis, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die ihre Fische zu einem anderen Preis handeln, als dies der belgische (?) Lieferant tut.

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Funi (9. April 2011)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

Abgesehen von den Kranken Forellen da bei lustiger Forelle gibt es Anlagen die viel schöner sind. Dort ist alles so beengt und immer Überfüllt, kann das sein das Montzen und lustige Forelle den gleichen Lieferanten aus Dänemark haben? Die hatte nämlich letztens Probleme mit der Kühlung an unserem Stamm Weiher hatten war ein ähnliches Problem.Es waren zwar nur wenige Forellen die ihre Schwimmflügel angelegt hatte und in der Sonne schwammen aber immerhin 1-2 hatten auch Verletzungen bzw. Verpilzungen ansonsten war es bei unserem Weiher wie immer Top .


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

hi @ all

ich war letztens auch in hauset angeln. an dem hinteren weiher wo auch die lachsforellen drin sind. ich hab als einziger dort was gefangen :m und zwar eine lachsforelle. diesse hatte zum glück kein pilz  , aber mir gegenüber saß einer der ist die ganze zeit mit nem kescher rumgelaufen und hat diese kranken viecher gekeschert. #d ...und er hat sie echt mitgenommen....oh man #q wie kann man nur so dumm sein....naja auf jeden fall war es das letzte mal, dass ich an diesen verseuchten Puff gefahren bin...|krach:
würde euch echt davon abraten....aber jeder muss sich sein eigenes bild davon machen

bis dahin 

petri


----------



## SpinnFischer1020 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

ich wohne in aachen ich war dar ein paar mal man fängt da kaum was und die meisten fische liegen tod am beckenrand und ich halte sowieso nichts mehr von forellen puffs das ist mir viel zu langweilig und ja was will ich da wenn die fische krank sind ?


----------



## joel12 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

find ich nicht.war gestern da angekn und es hat sich echt gelohnt.wir haben 14 lachsforrellen gefangen:vik:und die neben uns sassen 20:r.aber ich hab da einen coolen jungen kennengelernt nmewns sandir.die háben eine angl im wasser verloren wegen dem fisch#d.da fängt man sehr gut bis jetzt wo ich jedes mal da wahr haben wir immer über zehn fische gefangen und ich angle da schon seit 2002.ich würde euch dass echt empfehlen und als ködertipp würde ich powerbait weiss und rainbow empfehlen und bienenmaden.erfolg garantiert.petri heil|wavey:


----------



## der mit der angel (2. November 2013)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

So wir waren heute ( 2 Mann ) bei der Lustige Forelle.
http://www.lustigeforelle.be/
Die Anlage war sauber und Ordentlich. 
Haben an dem Teich 3 gesessen für 25 Euro.
( Sonderbesatz ½ Lachsforellen bis 0,900 Kilo. - ½ Lachsforellen bis 3 Kilo. Besatz pro Angler 3 Kilo)
Haben jeder eine Schöne Forelle von ca. 1,5 Kilo Gefangen, und eine weitere Habe ich verloren.
Die Forellen haben sich schnell in den Letzten Teil des Teiches Verkrochen, davon Profitierten die Zwei Angler die dort gesessen haben jeder 6 und 8 Schöne Forellen und dabei waren auch Dicke.
Im Ganzen ist die Anlage in Ordnung , Sauber und Vernünftige Fische.


----------



## Forellenandy (7. November 2013)

*AW: Lustige Forelle Belgien*

Moin,

War auch vorletzten Samstag dort mit einem Kollegen. 

Gefangen wurde relativ wenig im Vergleich zu sonst am gesamten Teich 3. Eine Anglerin hat uns alle Nass gemacht. Sehr schöne Goldforellen und Lachsforellen hat sie rausgezogen allerdings auch wieder hinten in der Ecke beim Gestrüpp. 

Ich habe diesmal "nur" eine gefangen. Sonst ging da immer mehr. Aber ich denke beim nächsten mal wird es wieder erfolgreicher werden.  


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

